# Fursuit Bowling '09 -- Bradenton, FL (03/21/09)



## ShelbyDingo (Mar 15, 2009)

03/21/09

AMF Bradenton Lanes
4208 Cortez Road

5pm is our starting point, but I would ask that you arrive earlier so that you may dress as you see fit. We'll be doing it until close for the bowling alley, with (if people want) some after bowling festivities.

They have specials there as well; like 2 free hours of bowling for 60 bucks up to 6 people and such like that. I was told that Saturdays were the best and that a slow period (so we can dress in our fursuits and such) is perfectly between 4 and 6pm .. which would be perfect no? There will be kids too, so it'll be a winwin situation all around.

The following links ares for directions from (Tampa, Lakeland and Orlando) to the bowling alley located in Bradenton;

*From Tampa*; http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...4.651035,-92.826791&spn=0.01763,0.027637&z=15

*From Lakeland*; http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...,-92.826791&sspn=0.01763,0.027637&ie=UTF8&z=9

*From Orlando*; http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...8.008952,-81.982727&spn=1.096037,1.768799&z=9

And if anyone is in the south, near where myself and Seifer are, please feel free to leave me an email and I will get you a personalized website/link for directions. I did not want to fill up the message with too many of these.

If you're in Tampa, Sarasota, Lakeland, Orlando, etc -- please contact me via Note if you can come to the Fursuit Bowling event that I will be holding there.

Note: It would be the weekend of FWA, but for those unable to go there can most certainly come to the Fursuit Bowling.

FURSUITS ARE ENCOURAGED; WE HAVE GOTTEN A NO RESTRICTIONS GO AHEAD FROM THE MANAGEMENT, SO YOU CAN BE IN FULL REGALIA. ALSO NOTE THAT FURSUITS ARE NOT A REQUIREMENT. IN FACT, ANYONE IS WELCOME TO COME. WE ONLY ENCOURAGE THE USE OF FURSUITS, PARTIALS OR EVEN JUST TAILS. 

Time we're looking at would be Saturday from 5pm to close w/ possible after bowling festivities if people feel like it.

Please respond if you're interested and also if you have an questions.


----------



## nitrohusky (Sep 4, 2017)

is this still going on ?


----------

